
Prepare Yourselves: Facebook To Be Profoundly Changed - azazo
http://mashable.com/2011/09/21/prepare-for-the-new-facebook/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
shib71
An announcement of an announcement. This has added nothing to HN or my day.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Reminds me of the Battlefield 3 announcement earlier this week.

------
jmjerlecki
"I have seen what Facebook is launching on Thursday, and it’s going to change
the world of social media."

"On Thursday, developers will be elated, users will be shellshocked and the
competition will look ancient. On Thursday, Facebook will be reborn. Prepare
yourselves for the evolution of social networking."

These are some pretty bold quotes. It certainly caught my attention. I am
pretty anxious to see what they will be launching. The music tweet from
earlier I think is a neat idea.

------
matt_p
joke journalism. out.

